# Can Lightroom mobile edit HDR photos from iPhone's Camera?



## evanwcraig (Jul 24, 2021)

My question is simply this: *Can Lightroom mobile edit HDR photos captured with the iPhone camera app?*

I would love for the answer to be YES, but based on my limited experimentation so far, I haven't found a way, and I fear the answer is NO. Can anyone confirm this?

iPhone 12 Pro Max (iOS 14.7)
Lightroom Mobile (premium, v. 6.3.0)

P.S. Trying to keep the post concise, but I can provide more details of my workflow if need be. Pretty straightforward though; I take a photo using the camera app, view it in the Photos app where I can clearly see that it is HDR, add it to Lightroom Mobile from the Camera Roll, notice the high dynamic range is lost.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 24, 2021)

Here is what I found out. You can take an HDR photo with Lightroom using the Phone camera. The result is a DNG file. You can take an HDR photo using the Photo app and the Phone camera. The result is an HEIC images file. However, the result is always a composite (HDR) image. I don’t see any way to work with the individual images that created the HDR.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evanwcraig (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks Cletus. Despite the answer being a bummer, your response addressed exactly what I was hoping to find out. 

Cheers,
Evan


----------

